# min. hrs of light on?



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i have a 38g running a 24" T5 and a 24" T8. no fetz, no Co2 and actually a bubbler for my plecos. in the tank i have anubias, moss, frogbits & some other low light plant. i have it on a timer running 8hrs on everyday. all plants seems to be growing fine.

i would like to cut some hrs to save on electricity and more dark time for my plecos. they dont move an inch when lights are on

how many hrs should i keep the lights on? i dont need my plants to grow fast.

Thx


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say 8 hrs is the minimum. Maybe you could cover the surface with frogbit/duckweed?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm ... I've been down this road before. Let me see if I still can calculate my conclusion:
Assume that you have 35 Watts in total?
If you go with 6 hrs. You'll save 2 hours. 2 X 35 = 70 watts per day.
70 watts X 365 days a year = 25.6 Kilowatts a year.
The average cost of is 8 cents per kilowatts.
So you save ..... drum roll ... A woppin ~ $2 a year.

Conclusion, stick with 8 hours.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

alright sticking to 8hrs then


----------

